# Types of GM available Dexos 2 oil



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I have a simple question, has anyone else noticed that there are 2 different Dexos 2 oils available? When I bought my diesel a month ago my father changed the oil at his dealership since the car was a leftover model. He used Dexos 2 in a green container that was marked fully synthetic. I just went to the parts counter at my brothers dealership and bought a quart to have, it is a blue container that is marked synthetic blend. The part numbers are the same as far as I can tell. I am a bit confused as to the differences, I am guessing that they changed the container at some point, but I don't know why they are marked differently.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting, never heard that


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I am attaching a pic of the two bottles from my garage. Hopefully someone can shed some light on the topic.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

one of those is a synthetic blend, the other full synthetic


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> I am attaching a pic of the two bottles from my garage. Hopefully someone can shed some light on the topic.
> View attachment 152042





neile300c said:


> one of those is a synthetic blend, the other full synthetic


.

it says it right on the labels


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The green one has some Arabic writing on it. I think maybe the green one came later. All my free changes back in 2013 were with the semi synthetic. Interesting it is the same p/n


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'm aware one is fully synthetic and one is a blend. The question is are they still both available, or did the blend replace the fully synthetic. I would prefer fully synthetic but since they are the same part number I can't see how you can get one or the other.


----------

